# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Κι άλλο σπασμένο φτερό-αντιβίωση...

## Antigoni87

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους!
Πριν τρεις μέρες, κατά τις 3 τα ξημερώματα, με ξύπνησε το κοκατίλ μου που χτυπιόταν σαν τρελό και έκραζε μέσα στο κλουβί. Έτρεξα να ανοίξω το φως και έτρεχε πανικόβλητος στον πάτο του κλουβιού... Ένα μεγάλο φτερό είχε σπάσει κάθετα στη φτερούγα (για ΑΚΟΜΗ μια φορά) και έτρεχε αίμα. Τον ηρέμησα μιλώντας του και του έβαλα μπεταντίν. Την επομένη που ξύπνησα δούλευα πολλές ώρες και δε μπόρεσα να ασχοληθώ με κτηνίατρο κτλ, αλλά το πρωί δεν έτρεχε αίμα, απλώς είχε μαζέψει πολύ αίμα πηγμένο μεταξύ φτερούγας και σπασμένου σημείου στο καλάμι, και είχε γίνει ξανά χάλια ο καημένος (μόλις καθαρίσει εντελώς από τα προηγούμενα αίματα, ξανασπάει κάποιο φτερό και ξανά τα ίδια  :Sick0011: ).
Το βράδυ που σχόλασα, ακόμη κρεμόταν το φτερό και το αίμα ήταν στην ίδια κατάσταση, πηγμένο, και δε μπορούσα να καταλάβω αν έχει σπάσει το φτερό μέσα ή απλώς είχε κρεμαστεί...
Χτες πρωί λοιπόν που ήταν και η μαμά μου με αυτοκίνητο, τον πήγαμε σε έναν κτηνίατρο στο Χαλάνδρι που τον βρήκα τυχαία μετά από δεκάδες τηλεφωνήματα. Όλοι ήταν κλειστοί παραμονή Χριστουγέννων, κ οι υπόλοιποι δεν ήθελαν πτηνά  :Mad0045: .
Ήταν αγενέστατος, απότομος και πανάκριβος. Εν ολίγοις, έβγαλα το πουλί από το κλουβάκι μεταφοράς και τρόμαξε και μου ξέφυγε, το έπιασα κι άρχισε να ψιλοδαγκώνει από το φόβο. Ο γιατρός λοιπόν φοβήθηκε (!) και μου είπε να το κρατάω εγώ κ να σηκώσω το φτερό να δει από κάτω, και επειδή ο Φλόυντ αντιστεκόταν κι είπα στο γιατρό ότι δε θέλω να τον ζουλήξω πολύ για να μην πονέσει, μου έδωσε ένα γάντι τεράστιο που χρησιμοποιούν για τα σκυλιά (!!!) για να τον πιάσω εγώ (!!!!) και να δει από κάτω. Εν τω μεταξύ στο πέταγμα που είχε κάνει πριν το πουλί, το σπασμένο φτερό έπεσε μόνο του και αυτός έβαλε απλώς μπεταντίν. Μου είπε να του δώσω αντιβίωση (τερραμυκίνη, 3-4 πρέζες καθημερινά στο νερό για 1 εβδομάδα) και μου πήρε 30 ευρώ. Του είπα ότι αυτό συμβαίνει συχνά να σπάνε τα φτερά του εύκολα, και αν πρέπει να ενισχύσω κάπως τον οργανισμό του για να βγάζει πιο δυνατά φτερά ίσως, δεν ξέρω, και σχεδόν με κορόιδεψε. Τελοσπάντων, αν τύχει να ψάχνει κανείς κτηνίατρο στο Χαλάνδρι για να πάει κάποιο πτηνό του, να του στείλω πμ ποιος είναι για να μην πάει. Έχε χάρη που ήταν κλειστή η καλή κτηνίατρος στην Αγ. Παρασκευή!
Σήμερα του έβαλα πρώτη μέρα την αντιβίωση. Πρέπει να δώσω κάτι για τυχόν μύκητες μετά το τέλος της θεραπείας; Να δώσω αντιβίωση όντως για 7 μέρες ή είναι πολλές; Είχε πάρει και Flagyl πριν 1,5 μήνα για τον ίδιο λόγο... Τέλος, 3-4 πρέζες, σε τι ποσότητα νερού; Δε μου είπε, και αναρωτιόμουν αν μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε στα ml νερού! Τη σκόνη δε μπορώ να τη μετρήσω σε γραμμάρια, άρα όποια γνώμη ευπρόσδεκτη :Party0035: 

Υγ. Λέτε να είδε εφιάλτη ή να παραπάτησε στον ύπνο του και να τρόμαξε, γι' αυτό έκανε έτσι μες στη νύχτα;; Με έχει τρελάνει πια με τα σπασμένα φτερά... Τι να κάνω;;

----------


## jk21

αντιγονη την αντιβιωση να τη δωσεις οσες μερες σου ειπε.ειναι αυτο το σκευασμα;
http://www.vetnews.gr/katalogos-ktin...powder-20.html

δηλαδη το 20% sol.powder ; αν ναι ακολουθησε τις οδηγιες.μην δινεις αυτες τις μερες καμμια πηγη ασβεστιου και με το τελος δωσε λιγες μερες βιταμινες.μετα τις βιταμινες δωσε 3-4 μερες ελαχιστο (μεχρι 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου ) σε 100 ml νερο.

----------


## vagelis76

Αντιγόνη ο μικρός σου μάλλον παθαίνει συχνά *night flights* και θέλει να το προσέξεις λίγο γιατί κάποια στιγμή τα χτυπήματά του θα είναι πιο σοβαρά.Είναι ξαφνικέ πτήσεις που κάνουν μέσα στον ύπνο τους από κάτι που τα τρόμαξε.Ίσως μετακινούνται λίγο στον ύπνο τους και ταυτόχρονα κουνιέται κάποιο παιχνίδι ή κάποιος ήχος τα τρομάζει.Αρχίζουν και χτυπιούνται μέσα στο κλουβί και επειδή είναι σκοτεινά και δε βλέπουν κάνουν σα τρελά και είναι σε κατάσταση πανικού,με αποτέλεσμα το τραυματισμό.
Το ίδιο έπαθε το μωρό τις πρώτες μέρες που το έβαλα στο μεγάλο κλουβί,ευτυχώς ήμουν ξύπνιος και σχεδόν αμέσως το ηρέμησα.Το αποτέλεσμα λίγο αιματάκι στη μια φτερούγα του.Το έχει κάνει άλλη μια φορά σε πιο ήπιο τόνο και χωρίς τραυματισμό ευτυχώς.
Η καλύτερη λύση είναι *ένα μικρό φωτάκι νυχτός στο χώρο,με χαμηλής έντασης φως* που σε περίπτωση που το πάθει τουλάχιστον να βλέπει για να μη χτυπιέται στα κάγκελα και στα παιχνίδια.
Κάτι παρόμοιο κάνει και ο Σπύρος κάποιες φορές...μέσα στη νύχτα και στην απόλυτη ησυχία,σφυράει δυνατά για μια φορά και τέλος.Επίσης και ένα καναρίνι μου το καλοκαίρι το έκανε μέσα στη νύχτα έριχνε ένα συνεχόμενο  κελάηδισμα και τέλος.

οσο για το φάρμακο και τη θεραπεία..δε γνωρίζω.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αντιγόνη δεν θυμάμαι πόσο μεγάλο είναι το κλουβί σου αυτή τη στιγμή.Θα μπορούσες να βάλεις τα παιχνίδια με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο έτσι ώστε όταν συμβαίνει να μην βρίσκει κάπου και πληγώνεται.Ο Πάρης το πάθαινε όταν ήταν μικρός.Τότε είχα πιο μικρό κλουβί και χτυπούσε τα φτερά του στα παιχνίδια που του είχα κρεμάσει.Παρατήρησα ότι όταν συνέβαινε αυτό πιανόταν ανάποδα και χτυπούσε με δύναμη τα φτερά του σε συγκεκριμένο μέρος οπότε αφαίρεσα από εκεί όλα τα παιχνίδια για να μην χτυπάει και πληγώνεται.Το φωτάκι η το ανοιχτό παντζούρι νομίζω είναι απαραίτητο έτσι ώστε να βλέπει και να μην τρομάζει έντονα.

----------


## jk21

αντιγονη υπαρχει και αυτο το σκευασμα  http://www.vetnews.gr/katalogos-ktin...l.-powder.html 

πρεπει να δεις πιο απο τα 2 ειναι και να επιλεξεις την καταλληλη δοσολογια

----------


## Antigoni87

Δημήτρη, το σακουλάκι γράφει μπροστά:*Terramycin soluble powder, ευρέος φάσματος αντιβιοτικό κτλ...
Κάθε 1 gr περιέχει 55 mg υδροχλωρική οξυτετρακυκλίνη.
Καθαρό περιεχόμενο 100 gr.* 
Και πίσω:* για κατοικίδια πτηνά-> 2,5-7,5 mg ανά 30 ml νερού, ή 50-150 mg ανά 600 ml νερού ημερησίως.*

Βαγγέλη και Κωνσταντίνε, δεν ήξερα για τα night flights! Άρα το  παθαίνουν γενικώς τα πτηνά κατά καιρούς, δεν είναι συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα  του δικού μου... Αυτό με ανακουφίζει κάπως. Αλλά σε αυτόν συνέβη το  αντίθετο από αυτό που περιγράφετε με το φωτάκι!
Δηλαδή εδώ και μήνες που τον έχω, τον σκεπάζω με μαύρο πανί μέχρι κάτω  από τη μέση του κλουβιού, και σβήνω και τα φώτα στο δωμάτιό μου. Πάντα  κοιμάται ήσυχος εκεί μέσα μέχρι το πρωί, τον ξεσκεπάζω στις 8 και ανοίγω  παντζούρια, και ξανακοιμάμαι αν έχω χρόνο. Αλλά μόνο εκείνο το βράδυ  που έσπασε το φτερό, και το επόμενο που ξαναέκανε night flight χωρίς  παραπάνω τραυματισμό, και τις 2 φορες στις 3 τα ξημερώματα, μόνο τότε  τον είχα ξεσκέπαστο... Το δωμάτιο δεν ήταν πίσσα σκοτάδι, γιατί από τα  παντζούρια μπαίνει ελάχιστο φως λόγω φωτισμού απ' έξω. Δηλαδή, τις 2  νύχτες που μπορούσε σχετικά να δει τι του γινόταν στο κλουβί, τότε έκανε  σαν τρελός, φώναζε και χτυπιόταν... Όταν τον έχω θεοσκότεινα κοιμάται  σερί εδώ και μήνες... Μήπως τον τρόμαξε ότι δεν είχε το σκοτάδι και την  ασφάλεια του πανιού γύρω από το κλουβί, όπως είχε συνηθίσει;  :Indifferent0008:  Το λέω  γιατί συνέβη δυο φορες, και φαντάζομαι δεν είναι τυχαίο... 

Α, το κλουβί είναι νομίζω τεράστιο, μου το έδωσε η Βασιάννα, ανεβάζω  φωτό. Χωράνε μέσα πάνω από 2 κοκατίλ πολύ άνετα, έχει διαστάσεις 85  ύψος, 40 πλάτος περίπου, και 70 μήκος. Δεν είναι αρκετά άνετο; Το  προηγούμενο ήταν το μισό!
Πρέπει να του αρέσει πολύ το σκέπασμα με το μαύρο πανί, γιατί όταν τον  καλύπτω πάντα δίνει φιλάκια και δείχνει να χαίρεται. Μόλις τον σκεπάσω  εντελώς πάει στη θέση του και αρχίζει να τρίζει το ράμφος!  :Bird1: 

Προτείνετε να έχω ένα φωτάκι, κι ας είναι σκεπασμένος, ώστε να έχει  κάποιον ελάχιστο φωτισμό για παν ενδεχόμενο, ή να συνεχίσω με το πλήρες  σκοτάδι που ποτέ δεν του προκάλεσε τέτοιο πανικό όπως την έπαθε  ξεσκέπαστος;

----------


## vagelis76

Ναι, night flights παθαίνει πολύ συχνά το είδος αυτό.Δεν είναι όμως και κανόνας.Γενικά τα cockatiels έχουν 
"παράξενα" ξεσπάσματα και πολλές φορές κάνουν αψυχολόγητες κινήσεις μέσα στη μέρα και κατά τη διάρκεια 
του παιχνιδιού,όπως ανάποδα κρεμάσματα,
επαναλαμβανόμενα τινάγματα των φτερών ακόμα και αν έχουν 
πραγματοποιήσει πριν λίγο πτήση . Τουλάχιστον αυτά κάνουν τα δικά μου πολλές φορές.

Αντιγόνη αν ο φίλος μου(Floyd) έχει μάθει με το πανί του και με πλήρες σκοτάδι δεν αντιμετωπίζεις 
προβλήματα,τότε συνεχίζεις έτσι.Αφού μάλιστα και τις 2 φορές που του συνέβη είχε φως.
Τις ποντικίνες τις έχεις στο ίδιο δωμάτιο?Μήπως εκείνες κάνουν κάποιο τσαχαλητό μέσα στη νύχτα 
και ο κύριος τρομάζει???? 

 :Sign0006: ένα φιλί στο φιλαράκι και περαστικά του.

----------


## Antigoni87

Βαγγέλη μου, πρέπει να κόπηκε το ποστ σου

----------


## vagelis76

Όντως κόπηκε,δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι εγώ.Το είδα πάντως ποσταρισμένο κανονικά πριν

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγω να σημειωσω απλα οτι το συνδρομο ονομαζεται night fright(=νυχτερινος τρομος) κ οχι night flight(=νυχτερινη πτηση)!
Οντως τα κοκατιλ το παθαινουν αρκετα συχνα αυτο...Αντιγονη εγω εχω συμπεριφορα χειροτερη κ απο τη δικη σου!Η Λια το κανει αυτο τουλαχιστον μια φορα τη μερα ενω ειναι ξυπνια..αφου εχουμε αρχισει να πιστευουμε οτι αυτο το πουλι "κοιμαται ορθιο"!Αποτελεσμα..εσπασε ολα τα καινουρια φτερα που ειχε βγαλει με τη πτερορροια(γυρω στα 8) αλλα ευτυχως εσπασαν στη μεση κ ετσι δεν ειχαμε αιμορραγιες!

----------


## jk21

αντιγονη τελικα εχεις το δευτερο σκευασμα που εδωσα λινκ το 5.5%    αν κρινω οτι οτι εχει το δικο σου 55 mg δραστικης ουσιας ανα γραμμαριο προιοντος.

http://www.vetnews.gr/katalogos-ktin...l.-powder.html


γιαυτο το λινκ αναφερει

Είδη ζώωνΠοσότητα δραστικής ουσίας
(oxytetracycline HCL)
Ποσότητα ιδιοσκευάσματος
(Terramycin-5.5% sol powd)


Ωδικά πτηνά  41-125mg/500ml νερό     0.75-2.3g/500ml νερό


δηλαδη αυτο που εσενα σε ενδιαφερει (ποσοτητα σκευασματος ) κατα μεσο ορο γυρω στο 1.5 γρ  ανα 500 ml νερου

----------


## jk21

βαγγελη μαλλον εφτιαξα ην κομμενη δημοσιευση σου

----------


## marlene

Αχ αυτό το κοκατίλ... δεν έχω κάτι να προσθέσω, με έχουν καλύψει τα παραπάνω... Ίσως όντως η λύση να είναι η καλή κάλυψη του κλουβιού. 

Περαστικά κ ένα γλυκό φιλάκι από μένα.... :Ashamed0001:   (κ στους δυο σας..!)   :Love0038:

----------


## Antigoni87

Ευχαριστούμε!!
Μαρλενάκι μου, είναι ατσούμπαλος και υπερκινητικός όπως τα περισσότερα αγοράκια της ηλικίας του και να τα αποτελέσματα 
Αύριο είναι η τελευταία μέρα της αντιβίωσης. Οπτικά είναι εμφανώς πολύ καλύτερα πάντως!
Από τη μέρα εκείνη που τον ξανασκέπαζα κάθε βράδυ κανονικά και πλήρως, κοιμάται σαν... πουλάκι

----------


## vicky_ath

Αντιγονη μου μια απορια απο εμενα...πτερορροια δεν περασε ακομα ο μικρος??Ειναι ηδη 8 μηνων τωρα, σωστα??

----------


## Antigoni87

Είναι 7,5 μηνών Βίκυ μου, κι όμως δεν έχει χάσει ακόμη 3-4 παλιά φτερά στην ουρά του, και από όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω δεν έχει αλλάξει κι όλα τα φτερά στις φτερούγες του. Δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί!

----------


## HAOS

ο δικος μου το επαθε πριν 2 εβδομαδες οταν κατα τις 4 τα ξημερωματα εγινε σεισμος.Τρομαξε τοσο πολυ ο καημενος που ετρεχε περα δωθε οταν κατεβηκα να τον δω και ειδα ολα του τα φτερα σκορπισμενα στο πατωμα και μαλιστα ηταν τα καινουργια του που μολις ειχε βγαλει.Ευτυχως που δεν τον εχω σε κλουβι ισως να ειχε τραυματιστει χειροτερα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αντιγόνη η διατροφή του είναι καλή;Τρώει φρέσκα φρούτα η λαχανικά;Το λέω γιατί η διατροφή παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο για τα φτερά του Χορήγησε του λίγο ασβέστιο.

----------


## Antigoni87

> οΕυτυχως που δεν τον εχω σε κλουβι ισως να ειχε τραυματιστει χειροτερα.


Εννοείς ότι ζει μόνιμα εκτός κλουβιού;;; Αυτό είναι μάλλον κακό για το πουλί παρά καλό!
Μερικοί λόγοι για τους οποίους είναι κακό:
1) δεν νιώθει πουθενά προστατευμένο, δεν έχει "φωλιά", έδρα, πράγμα σημαντικό για να μη νιώθει αγχωμένο και εκτεθειμένο.
2) μπορείς πανεύκολα να το χάσεις ή να τραυματιστεί.
3) αν για τον χ ή ψ λόγο χρειαστεί να το δώσεις κάποτε, ή απλώς οι υποχρεώσεις σου σου επιβάλλουν να μπει τελικά σε κλουβί, θα δυσκολευτεί να συνηθίσει και θα δυσκολέψεις τη ζωή σου χωρίς λόγο. Και να θες να το δώσεις, ποιος θα καταφέρει να κάνει καλά ένα πουλάκι που δεν έχει μάθει να ζει σε κλουβί (δηλ. να θεωρεί κάποιον χώρο ως δικό του σπίτι);

Ξανασκέψου το και πρόσφερέ του μια "φωλιά", μην το εξανθρωπίζεις! Καλό θα του κάνει να έχει σπιτάκι και να έχει την ησυχία του όποτε θέλει, κι ας το έχεις πολλές ώρες εκτός κλουβιού.

Κωνσταντίνε, και σήμερα έκανε ένα απλό πέταγμα, και βλέπω αίμα να στάζει από ένα φτεράκι. Δε μπορώ άλλο, δεν ξέρω τι να υποθέσω και σε τι να το αποδώσω! Δεν έπεσε απότομα κάπου ή με δύναμη, απλώς πέταξε από το χέρι μου στο κλουβί και είδα τη σταγόνα αίμα, για πολλοστή φορά.  :sad: 
Τρώει μια χαρά κι έχει πλούσια διατροφή, τα πάντα. Ασβέστιο γιατί; Κάνει καλό σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Αν ναι, πες μου τι μορφής και πόσο συχνά! Να βάλω στο νερό αντί βιταμίνης ας πούμε; Τρώει άμμο με όστρακα και σουπιοκόκαλο ήδη, αν βοηθάνε αυτά. Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι έχει με τα φτερά του.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Εννοείς ότι ζει μόνιμα εκτός κλουβιού;;; Αυτό είναι μάλλον κακό για το πουλί παρά καλό!
> Μερικοί λόγοι για τους οποίους είναι κακό:
> 1) δεν νιώθει πουθενά προστατευμένο, δεν έχει "φωλιά", έδρα, πράγμα σημαντικό για να μη νιώθει αγχωμένο και εκτεθειμένο.
> 2) μπορείς πανεύκολα να το χάσεις ή να τραυματιστεί.
> 3) αν για τον χ ή ψ λόγο χρειαστεί να το δώσεις κάποτε, ή απλώς οι υποχρεώσεις σου σου επιβάλλουν να μπει τελικά σε κλουβί, θα δυσκολευτεί να συνηθίσει και θα δυσκολέψεις τη ζωή σου χωρίς λόγο. Και να θες να το δώσεις, ποιος θα καταφέρει να κάνει καλά ένα πουλάκι που δεν έχει μάθει να ζει σε κλουβί (δηλ. να θεωρεί κάποιον χώρο ως δικό του σπίτι);
> 
> Ξανασκέψου το και πρόσφερέ του μια "φωλιά", μην το εξανθρωπίζεις! Καλό θα του κάνει να έχει σπιτάκι και να έχει την ησυχία του όποτε θέλει, κι ας το έχεις πολλές ώρες εκτός κλουβιού.
> 
> Κωνσταντίνε, και σήμερα έκανε ένα απλό πέταγμα, και βλέπω αίμα να στάζει από ένα φτεράκι. Δε μπορώ άλλο, δεν ξέρω τι να υποθέσω και σε τι να το αποδώσω! Δεν έπεσε απότομα κάπου ή με δύναμη, απλώς πέταξε από το χέρι μου στο κλουβί και είδα τη σταγόνα αίμα, για πολλοστή φορά. 
> Τρώει μια χαρά κι έχει πλούσια διατροφή, τα πάντα. Ασβέστιο γιατί; Κάνει καλό σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Αν ναι, πες μου τι μορφής και πόσο συχνά! Να βάλω στο νερό αντί βιταμίνης ας πούμε; Τρώει άμμο με όστρακα και σουπιοκόκαλο ήδη, αν βοηθάνε αυτά. Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι έχει με τα φτερά του.


Του δίνεις ασβέστιο οπότε οκ. :Confused0013:  :Confused0013:  :Confused0013:

----------

